# Aleks Emelianenko fight fixed? **spoiler I guess**



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

So I just watched this, think the fight was yesterday or something;






Looked kinda fixed to me, he barely touched him, and what he did hit was the guys guard!

Anyone else think the guy took a dive? Or does he just have a lame pain threshold? Even Aleks looked surprised, possibly Mob-1 up to their tricks.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely looks suspicious.

The jab barely, if even connects, he continues to move backward, then all of a sudden blacks out?

Pretty sneaky, sis.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Aleks fighting in Moscow? Shit like this happens I guess.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Those crazy russians.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow definitely took a fall.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

especially with how ridiculously out the guy is....what the hell


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

hahahaha took a dive defo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea that's a pretty poor attempt at throwing the fight....could at least just quit like a bitch. The losing consciousness theatrics just made it worse :laugh:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha that was quality. Was either a dive, or Aleks has a super-power jab. I'm going to go with the first one.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> So I just watched this, think the fight was yesterday or something;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy was obviously crapping himself, just after the pre grapple he checked his face, then he checked his groin guard, then fell down like he'd been shot, from a jab.
I feel sorry for ALEKS his skills are deserving of a Strikeforce/UFC contract but at the moment he's having to take these kind of fights, you can tell he was kind of pissed, looked like he didn't even want to celebrate a win like that.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

that guy was an olympic wrestler.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Are you guys sure he didn't get poked in the eye? That's what it looked to me. Noone would make a dive THAT bad.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

eyepokes dont render you unconscious


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

vilify said:


> eyepokes dont render you unconscious


Yeah seemed like he was "out" as the ref couldn't lift his arm.


----------



## jeanlee411 (Apr 25, 2010)

JBS said:


> hahahaha took a dive defo.


Yea that's a pretty poor attempt at throwing the fight....could at least just quit like a bitch. The losing consciousness theatrics just made it worse

__________________________
Watch The Losers Online Free
Watch The Back-Up Plan Online Free


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like that guy wanted nothing to do with anything. I am sorry for Aleks. This is just going to make it harder to get those big fights. I was hopeing to see him in DREAM or even Sengoku, but I do not know. He deserves better then this.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

haha scared to fight aleks


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Slow Motion*

That looked like either an eye punch, orbital punch (a bad one), or an eyepoke. Regardless I suprissed Alex got a belt for that!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fixed? Dive?

No, this just proves that Aleks is the best striker out right now in the HW division. The strong gust of win from a missing jab was enough to KO his opponent. That is some serious power.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha, that was definately a dive. Aleks barely connected with that jab and when the guy went down Aleks just looked at him like... "Dude, what you doing, you are supposed to go down from the next punch"


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Eddy answers questions right after the fight

thanks to guys @ www.valetudo.ru


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That guy needs to work on his "wrestling". Maybe some time in the WWE would teach him to take a dive better. I wonder if he got paid for such a sh*tty dive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dive*

If that was a dive then the guy did a good impersonation of being knocked out!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fixed? Dive?
> 
> No, this just proves that Aleks is the best striker out right now in the HW division. The strong gust of win from a missing jab was enough to KO his opponent. That is some serious power.


Haha, I was initially thinking this. The jab didn't even look to connect. But as much of a badass as Aleks is, there is only one man capable of a 'tornado jab' and that bearded man wasn't in the ring, ole Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol in exclusive interview eddie said he retires from MMA.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> If that was a dive then the guy did a good impersonation of being knocked out!


In all fairness it isn't that hard to just lie on the floor and act unresponsive...or so it seems. :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, he acted like he took a high left kick to the temple. Alex's jab didn't even look thrown from the hips cause he was moving. A jab from the shoulder peppers and annoys at best.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stateside*

I guess with a fight like this, his stateside debut isn't going to happen.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the guy just wussed out. Aleks did looked like he didn't know wtf happened. Aleks would of beat his ass down anyways who cares.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wussed out*

Yeah its possible he did actually take a dive out of fear!


----------

